# Recaro PP's + rear seat delete kit - Update Page 4



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't have these yet and may not get them but I thought I would see if anyone is looking for a pair of QS Recaro PP's and the rear seat delete kit? (bar, net and flooring with all fixings)?

I should know more tomorrow but thought I would throw it out there.

Either post on here, pm me or contact on details in signature below.

Charlie


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Seat delete yes!


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Charlie said:


> I don't have these yet and may not get them but I thought I would see if anyone is looking for a pair of QS Recaro PP's and the rear seat delete kit? (bar, net and flooring with all fixings)?
> 
> I should know more tomorrow but thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> ...


Seats yes if there in a bad way... I want to flock the rears lol


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Charlie said:


> I don't have these yet and may not get them but I thought I would see if anyone is looking for a pair of QS Recaro PP's and the rear seat delete kit? (bar, net and flooring with all fixings)?
> 
> I should know more tomorrow but thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> ...


What colour backs are they? I have red so if anyone wants that wr could do an exchange..


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

If there FREE YES :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

JNmercury00 said:


> Seat delete yes!


Ok mate, you have 2nd refusal on it as someone has pm'd me - it is all hypothetical at the moment anyway.



R80RTT said:


> What colour backs are they? I have red so if anyone wants that wr could do an exchange..


I heard about them through a mate and he didn't realise that was important so didn't ask, first thing I asked  but apparently they are totally mint with no bolster scuffing or marks.

Charlie


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Do I have first refusal then on the seats? Are they nicked lol lol lol


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

R80RTT said:


> Do I have first refusal then on the seats? Are they nicked lol lol lol


At the moment Richard yes you do  They have black backs so perfect for any colour car and are part leather and part alcantara.

Of course they aren't nicked :roll: how very dare you.

Charlie


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol lol lol Great Work...


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

I would take it if everything is included. Can't write you via PM. Don't know why? So let me know 8)


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Possibly the seats Charlene if my plan works out...


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

might be interested in a seat delete as I never use the dam things keep us posted


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> I would take it if everything is included. Can't write you via PM. Don't know why? So let me know 8)


When you say everything what do you mean? seats and the rear seat delete as that is what is potentially on offer?

You can't pm as you are new and haven't posted enough to unlock that feature.



S16LAD said:


> Possibly the seats Charlene if my plan works out...


 Well I guess if the roadtrip comes of Saturday we will know more 



Rich196 said:


> might be interested in a seat delete as I never use the dam things keep us posted


I will keep the thread updated but there is quite a queue forming for the rear seat delete kit in particular 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Quite why anybody wants to take their rear seats out of a coupe is beyond me it's the worst part of the QS in my eyes.

Going back to bed for 10 minutes obviously got up with one on :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> Quite why anybody wants to take their rear seats out of a coupe is beyond me it's the worst part of the QS in my eyes.
> 
> Going back to bed for 10 minutes obviously got up with one on :lol:


Shut it muntpig :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

I would take the complete rear seat delete. Cargo net, bar, tray(incl. mounts) net. No need for the seats or the airbag plugs.


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

how much is this going for as a complete set up?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Quite why anybody wants to take their rear seats out of a coupe is beyond me it's the worst part of the QS in my eyes.
> ...


Arghhhhh shatup x x


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Shame they don't fit my GoKart as I want some new seats lol


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> I would take the complete rear seat delete. Cargo net, bar, tray(incl. mounts) net. No need for the seats or the airbag plugs.


I have replied to your email Peter 



nate said:


> how much is this going for as a complete set up?


Until we actually have it and as mentioned initially it is not guaranteed that we will, I will not price it up as I need to double check the condition and ensure they are as verbally described.

PP's tend to go for around £1000+ and these are OEM Audi ones and not the ones that have imitation leather. I have been made 3 actual offers on the seat delete kit so imagine that will be sold.

Charlie


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

Already replied, Charlie
Hope we can work that thing out.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Already replied, Charlie
> Hope we can work that thing out.


 Let's wait and see if we actually get them first mate 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Not wanting to pi55 on anybodies strawberries but I hate to imagine the shipping costs to Germany Sanchez


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> Not wanting to pi55 on anybodies strawberries but I hate to imagine the shipping costs to Germany Sanchez


LOL Yeah I have already raised that concern myself.

Charlie


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Best sell it to an englishman ay? Preferably the first person to reply to this thread :wink: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> Not wanting to pi55 on anybodies strawberries but I hate to imagine the shipping costs to Germany Sanchez


£132.00 plus insurance


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

Guess that shouldn't be the problem. Got a lot more shipping costs for my TT from the States or a simple wheelset to Japan... 8)
1600GBP was the last price what i've heard :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> Preferably the first person to reply to this thread :wink: :lol:


Maybe someone PM'd him before you replied :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Preferably the first person to reply to this thread :wink: :lol:
> ...


Yeah I'm clutching at straws tbh, although I'm only second in line, bit like prince Harry.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had more offers than I can quite believe for these items, some for the lot and some for just the seats and others for just the rear seat delete.

I will post pics if and when I get them 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Muntpig I can just smell the profit :wink: oink oink


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

jamman said:


> Muntpig I can just smell the profit :wink: oink oink


Muntpig! LOL


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

Price update 1700GBP was the last offer. Seems somebody want that set really bad :lol:


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

All you need now is the steering wheel, handbrake and gear knob to complete the interior
J

Posted from my iPlop...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Price update 1700GBP was the last offer. Seems somebody want that set really bad :lol:


Or under the influence of drugs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

hooley said:


> All you need now is the steering wheel, handbrake and gear knob to complete the interior
> J
> 
> Posted from my iPlop...


Lol I have these .... Sold one set already


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty efficient drugs... Last price i was told was 1850GBP :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Market forces :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Pretty efficient drugs... Last price i was told was 1850GBP :roll:


No it wasn't Peter. I told you I had someone interested up to a point and that point was £1850, I did not say I had had an offer of £1850. As we all know, talk is cheap 

If you don't want them then that's really no issue as I have plenty of interest in the UK 

Charlie


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

What's the latest regarding the seat delete Charlie? Has it been sold yet?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

JNmercury00 said:


> What's the latest regarding the seat delete Charlie? Has it been sold yet?


I will pm you buddy 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Just collected the lot also now have a QS steering wheel, gearknob and handbrake cover.

The seats and seat delete are provisionally sold, but if that changes I will put up a for sale thread - just thought you would like to see the pics 


















































































































Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What's the owner (or you) been doing [email protected] over them :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If anyone is not hapy with the black backs on the PPs you can easily strip them and have the shels repainted cost me £75 to get mine painted yellow


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> What's the owner (or you) been doing [email protected] over them :wink:


Obviously I had to knock out a quick one, I know you did  :-* that is just the nap in different directions.

Thanks Andy that is useful info potentially  I hope that black will appeal to everyone as it goes with any colour without obviously standing out as a mis match.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This little lot is now up for sale again due to what I can only describe as a timewaster :? pm me if you are interested.

Just to clarify what is included as some people seem to be unable to read the written word :roll: :x

There are 2 seats with the seatbelt receivers attached, they are black leather and alcantara in lovely condition. A few minor 
marks from general wear and tear, I would happily put them in my own car.

The QS rear bar with bolts and the netting along with the brace for it as pictured. (there is no floor)

pm or call me if interested.

I will put up a for sale thread shortly, but I know some of you are watching THIS thread 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I thought you had loads of offers for them Charlie what happened time wasters all of them ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> I thought you had loads of offers for them Charlie what happened time wasters all of them ?


pm'd you Junior Muntpig 

Senior Muntpig :-*


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

It's only the question who is time wasting. Wanted a complete kit not only some bigger parts.

Missing airbag plugs, no rear tray, missing small parts in the whole package and scratches on the back of the seats don't matches the price.
Got two other sellers in UK for 1100GBP for two front seats (compete with all mounting hardware, all OEM paperwork and of course with airbag plugs) and the rear seat delete complete with everything included for 400GBP.

The solution with some DIY parts like a MDF board is not suitable for OEM lovers. That only looks cheap.
:roll:


----------



## thebigdog (May 13, 2009)

PM d on the rear bar kit as thats all im looking for anyway


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> It's only the question who is time wasting. Wanted a complete kit not only some bigger parts.
> 
> Missing airbag plugs, no rear tray, and scratches on the back of the seats don't matches the price.
> Got two other sellers in UK for 1100GBP for two front seats (compete with all mounting hardware, all OEM paperwork and of course with airbag plugs) and the rear seat delete complete with everything included for 400GBP.
> ...


Peter in fairness I did tell you the floor wasn't a part of the kit over a week ago and resistors can be made for £5 a pair as I also mentioned  The seats also come with all mounting hardware, so no difference there. "missing small parts in the whole package " all that is missing is the airbag plugs and flooring :? there are a few marks on the back of the seats, but nothing to stop them going straight into a car, 2nd hand stuff is generally not 100% perfect.

Charlie


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

ive been reading this thread, and charlene has been quite clear on whats included, so i dont know where the confusion is..

now hurry up and get it in the sale section. so i can start bitching about the price :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

alun said:


> ive been reading this thread, and charlene has been quite clear on whats included, so i dont know where the confusion is..





Charlie said:


> rear seat delete kit? (bar, net and flooring with all fixings)?
> 
> I should know more tomorrow but thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> ...


I think that's the issue but more a clash of personalities maybe :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

wasnt that post made before he got his hands on the kit tho? im sure once he got the stuff he posted what was actually included..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

alun said:


> wasnt that post made before he got his hands on the kit tho? im sure once he got the stuff he posted what was actually included..


Yes that is exactly what happened  I was advised initially that it was a full kit and only discovered much later that in fact it wasn't, the person selling it did not realise what they had was not the full kit initially.

I only picked the kit up on Tuesday so at that point I knew exactly what there was and emailed all interested parties to advise.

Charlie


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

just out of interest... does it include the steering wheel and matching grille?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What I do think is that if the stuff was just put in the for sale section like normal none of this would ever have happened be it the arguments over content or the apparent fallout over pricing.

I surprised a mod/admin hasn't come in on this to be honest.

For Sale Section Rules
2. This is not an auction website, so a price (and postage costs) must be clearly outlined in the initial post.

You know I have nothing but respect for you my old muntpig but think in hindsight (a wonderful thing) maybe this should have been handled a little better


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

muntpig :? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=muntpig :lol: love it little shag


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> muntpig :? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=muntpig :lol: love it little shag


Dear Big Shag (although I'm 16st so I doubt you are bigger)

I do believe it was Charlie that first used the term so credit where it's due although I might have to research the subject now using search.

Bestiest Regards

Little Shag


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

alun said:


> just out of interest... does it include the steering wheel and matching grille?


 :lol: :lol: NO 



jamman said:


> What I do think is that if the stuff was just put in the for sale section like normal none of this would ever have happened be it the arguments over content or the apparent fallout over pricing.
> 
> I surprised a mod/admin hasn't come in on this to be honest.
> 
> ...


I think you are right James, with hindsight I would have done it differently  It was really only intended as a thread to establish if there was sufficient interest for me to actually buy the items and seems to have developed from my original intent.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > muntpig :? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=muntpig :lol: love it little shag
> ...


I rather like Hippocrocadog too 

Charlie


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

Update: The kit is sold. Glad we found a way 

The seats are in a nice silver 3.2 V6:









And the rear seat delete with some added parts in my dailyand yes, that are red seatbelts  )


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

what's with the dirty sanchez on top of the pics? If you're going to ruin the photos with a crappy laid out text and font as least do it well..

seats look awesome either way though.

This is hte first I've seen of the red belts too, very nice.


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

Just a copyright thing. That prevent finding those pics on ebay&co.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Just a copyright thing. That prevent finding those pics on ebay&co.


Except every single one of them images can be cropped to remove your wording and still show the image perfectly!


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

Sure, but it helps for the first step
No reason for me to post them unmarked.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

hello :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

You can still read it
So what do you want to show? That you can use Photoshop with copy&paste&cut? I'm sure you can do it better


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

it is stupid to put watermarks on bad quality pictures


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Does it really matter :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> muntpig :? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=muntpig :lol: love it little shag


"That lass you took home last night had a face like a shithouse door. What a muntpig."
Describes Charlene to a tee :roll:


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Apr 23, 2009)

> it is stupid to put watermarks on bad quality pictures


As stupid to argue about that 8)


----------

